# Yuxin Little Magic 2x2



## Eelephant (Feb 25, 2019)

So, I picked up the Yuxin LM 2x2, based on how kick butt the LM 3x3 is. Is it my imagination or does the LM 2x2 kind of suck? I mean, I’ll see what I can do with a little setup, but out of the box it seems pretty sludgy and VERY locky. I mean, it is what it is, but given how great the 3x3 was, I am pretty disappointed.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Feb 25, 2019)

It does. Sorry about that.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Feb 25, 2019)

Eelephant said:


> So, I picked up the Yuxin LM 2x2, based on how kick butt the LM 3x3 is. Is it my imagination or does the LM 2x2 kind of suck? I mean, I’ll see what I can do with a little setup, but out of the box it seems pretty sludgy and VERY locky. I mean, it is what it is, but given how great the 3x3 was, I am pretty disappointed.


The LM mega and pyra are decent, but the 2x2 is pretty bad. Go for the mgc or the qiyi qidi s 2x2 if you want a good one.


----------



## Eelephant (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks, just wanted to make sure it wasn’t just me! I’ve got a stickerless MF2, which I like very much (especially since I dyed the white face black! Always wanted one that way, but I could only find custom cubes that way, and they were too expensive, so I did it myself), so I’m all set for a “good one”, just tried out the LM on a whim. Thanks for the response!


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Feb 25, 2019)

Eelephant said:


> Thanks, just wanted to make sure it wasn’t just me! I’ve got a stickerless MF2, which I like very much (especially since I dyed the white face black! Always wanted one that way, but I could only find custom cubes that way, and they were too expensive, so I did it myself), so I’m all set for a “good one”, just tried out the LM on a whim. Thanks for the response!


Yeah, I don’t know what Yuxin was thinking. The funny thing is, with YJ’s MGC line, their side events and other nxns are often considered to be better than their 3x3s! This isn’t something people really mention, but their 2x2 is far and away the best 2x2 for the price, and maybe the best 2x2 period. The megaminx is also supposed to be quite good. The mgc 3x3 is good, but it doesn’t blow one away as much as the 2x2 does. This is the opposite for the LM line.


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 2, 2019)

Yo


----------

